# Banks county



## j_seph (Sep 16, 2007)

Went this evening and seen 3. Wind was blowing perfect, until the deer came out where they were not supposed to I sat with 2 deer behind me at 40-60yds smelling me for 30-45 minutes. Let me tell you when a deer ain't got a schedule to keep they can stay in one place for a long time. They finaly dissappeared(amazing how they can do that as well)
Acorns galore up there,  hardly found any in Hall county maybe this week I can score


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Sep 16, 2007)

where in banks?


----------



## j_seph (Sep 18, 2007)

I hunt on the northern end near Baldwin


----------



## frankpell (Sep 23, 2007)

*deer moving good*

few white oaks dropping,persimmons plentiful about 2 weeks from being ripe.deer moving 45 mins before dark 2 does with yearlings 1 3 1/2 8 pt came to check the persimmons trees about 30yrds from me. the deer are on the move looking for food might be a better yr than i thought


----------



## Thunderbeard (Oct 1, 2007)

any news from the bank co area?


----------



## Big ed (Oct 14, 2007)

*a little east of Wilson Shoals*

I dusted off the smoke pole this weekend. Saturday morning, I was the only one of three hunters who did not see deer. A hunting partner killed two big does at 11 am. One dressed over 100 lbs and the other knocking on 90.  Saturday afternoon I saw a doe with two young-uns feeding on some acorns. Then three more just at dark. Couldn't tell much about them. 
Sunday AM was slow, two of us hunted and did not see anything.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 14, 2007)

Did not see a thing this morning nothing but squirrels and more squirrels could of filled the back of my truck up with em


----------



## HOOCHMAN (Oct 18, 2007)

My Dad And I  Went Tuesday Morning And We Saw Nothing  Very Little Deer Sign And Very Few Acorns No White Oak Acorns Just A Few Pen Oak Acrons I Hope They Just Havent Fell Off Good Yet Anyone Have Any Info Please Respond


----------



## Thunderbeard (Oct 22, 2007)

I went this weekend, I didnt see one deer, not even driving up to the property.


----------



## DAN McDuffie (Oct 22, 2007)

i know the filling when the wife lets you. i hunted in wilkes this weekend saw some deer and harvested a big doe. saw some fresh pawings and plenty of fresh sign


----------



## Big ed (Oct 28, 2007)

I did rattle a small 4-5 point buck Friday AM. That the only deer I saw all weekend. Did see about 30 turkey, that makes the hunt fun even if I'm not seeing many deer. 
I had a little basket rack 7-8 point in the back yard (Hall) Wensday night just before dark. I have about 150 yards between me and the neighbor. I pointed my finger and said bang!


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 12, 2007)

Had a deer run in behind me Saturaday morning while I was smacking the horns together, all I could see was the body, would never step out into the opening. Still seeing a lot of does but no bucks chasing.  Any thoughts on when they might get started (north Banks)


----------



## j_seph (Nov 12, 2007)

probally around T-Giving


----------

